# Just got a bunch of Pundimlia nyererei red mwanza fry



## dzydvl33 (Sep 17, 2010)

I just picked up some cichlids and got about 20 1"ish nyererei as part of the deal. any tips on growing them out. i have them in a 10gal right now with lots of cover. I have not seen any aggession yet. How long till i can tell which are the males and should i seperate them? Any help will be great


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi 10 G is good until they reach 3 cm long, after males will become territorials and will fight to establish a hierarchy. yu'll have to place them inna 30 g tank.  
xris


----------



## dzydvl33 (Sep 17, 2010)

What about putin em in with my 135 with labs and acies? Would the bigger fish kill them?


----------

